# Sigue la obra del escultor...



## Durwen

Hola, un amigo mío me ha puesto en un brete y agradecería un poco de ayuda. Me ha pedido que traduzca esta frase al italiano. ¿Quizá podáis ayudarme? La frase es: 

*Sigue la obra del escultor [nombre del escultor] en la única galería del mundo dedicada al artista. *

No hay más contexto que este.

Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecería enormemente. Si no... pues nada, disculpad las molestias.


----------



## Larroja

> Hola Durwen,
> 
> lo siento, pero las reglas de la casa dicen que antes debes darnos tu intento de traducción.
> 
> Te esperamos,
> Larroja
> _moderadora_


----------



## Durwen

Vaya, lo siento. A ver, con la ayuda de un par de diccionarios y de un traductor en línea, he acabado con esto:

_"Segui il lavoro dello scultore [xxx] alla unica galleria al mondo dedicata all'artista"_

¿Se acerca ni que sea remotamente a una traducción medianamente correcta?


----------



## Larroja

Durwen said:


> Vaya, lo siento. A ver, con la ayuda de un par de diccionarios y de un traductor en línea, he acabado con esto:
> 
> _"Segui il lavoro dello scultore [xxx] alla  nell'unica galleria al/del mondo dedicata all'artista"_
> 
> ¿Se acerca ni que sea remotamente a una traducción medianamente correcta?



Se acerca mucho! 
Sin más contexto, está bien así, pero ese "lavoro" podría ser más bien "l'opera", y además evitaría la repetición: "segui l'opera dello scultore Tal dei Tali nell'unica galleria del mondo a lui dedicata".


----------



## Necsus

Non potrebbe essere anche 'segu*e*' (terza persona singolare del presente indicativo)?


----------



## Larroja

A me sembra un'esortazione, e dunque un imperativo. Se lo considerassimo un indicativo, per dargli un senso dovremmo modificare la sintassi: l'opera dello scultore prosegue nell'unica galleria...


----------



## Estopa

Necsus said:


> Non potrebbe essere anche 'segu*e*' (terza persona singolare del presente indicativo)?


 
Dallo stile sembra sia un imperativo, ma potrebbe anche essere quello che dici tu. Senza contesto non si può dire con assoluta certezza.


----------



## Durwen

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda. 


Ahora solo me falta encontrar una traducción al alemán... a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## Necsus

Certo, senza contesto è ovviamente impossibile saperlo con certezza, era solo curiosità. Mi faceva pensare alla descrizione del percorso in un museo, del tipo "dopo i dipinti fiamminghi viene l'opera/vengono le opere..."


----------



## Durwen

Creo que es para la página de Facebook de la galería. Estoy segura al 99.9% de que es un imperativo.


----------



## Estopa

Necsus said:


> Certo, senza contesto è ovviamente impossibile saperlo con certezza, era solo curiosità. Mi faceva pensare alla descrizione del percorso in un museo, del tipo "dopo i dipinti fiamminghi viene l'opera/vengono le opere..."


 
C'avevo pensato anch'io. Mi sa che se fosse così, ci sarebbe ancora un participio o un altro elemento spiegativo:

Sigue la obra del escultor XXXX, *expuesta* en la única galería del mundo....


----------



## ursu-lab

Durwen said:


> Hola, un amigo mío me ha puesto en un brete y agradecería un poco de ayuda. Me ha pedido que traduzca esta frase al italiano. ¿Quizá podáis ayudarme? La frase es:
> 
> *Sigue la obra del escultor [nombre del escultor] en la única galería del mundo dedicada al artista. *




A mí me parece que lo único que dice esta frase es que la obra del escultor (=sus esculturas) *sigue *(= *permanece *instalada) en la única galería del mundo dedicada al artista.

Por ej.: la obra de Chillida *sigue *en el museo Chillida-Leku.

El participio "instalada/expuesta" se puede sobrenteder perfectamente.

No veo ni exhortaciones ni imperativos  Se trata de una simple descripción de un hecho: se explica dónde *se encuentra* actualmente la obra del escultor. 
Y la obra se encuentra en el *mismo *lugar de siempre, es decir, *sigue allí*.  (en italiano, "è ancora lì, se volete andare a vederla")

La traduzione in italiano sarebbe, quindi:

l'opera dello scultore *è ancora esposta */ *si trova ancora* nell'unica galleria al mondo dedicata all'artista.

Si fuera un imperativo o una exhortación o una invitación a *observar *la obra del artista, no diría "sigue" (verbo "seguir" en el significado de "seguire"), sino más bien "mira" o "observa" o "visita" o "contempla" o "admira" o etc.

Si può seguire una partita di calcio in diretta tv, ma con le sculture di un'artista lo vedo un po' difficile...


----------



## Durwen

De verdad, estoy convencida de que se trata de un imperativo. A falta de más contexto, a eso apunta la sintaxis.


----------



## Larroja

Durwen said:


> De verdad, estoy convencida de que se trata de un imperativo. A falta de más contexto, a eso apunta la sintaxis.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero, por favor, para que no sigamos tirando a la buena de dios, pregúntale a tu amigo cuál es el contexto.


----------



## Estopa

ursu-lab said:


> Si fuera un imperativo o una exhortación o una invitación a *observar *la obra del artista, no diría "sigue" (verbo "seguir" en el significado de "seguire"), sino más bien "mira" o "observa" o "visita" o "contempla" o "admira" o etc.


 
Como invitación para visitar otra página, este "sigue" me parecería lógico si se hubiera hecho una presentación del artista en una página (por ejemplo su página de Facebook) y luego se invitara al público a seguir la evolución de su obra a lo largo del tiempo en otro sitio, o incluso a seguir de cerca su trabajo, por ejemplo mediante un vídeo en el que apareciera el artista en plena "faena". 

En fin, lo más fácil sería preguntarle al interesado lo que significa la frasecita.


----------



## ursu-lab

Be', nel primo caso direbbe "Sigue el enlace"...  
Si fuera un vídeo a lo mejor podría incluso funcionar, pero aquí dice que "la obra del escultor sigue* en la galería*".

La cosa più "normale" e semplice è che voglia dire che le opere dello scultore si trovano ancora/sempre nella galleria, no?


----------



## ursu-lab

Si la tienes en catalán, envía la misma pregunta en el foro catalán: en este caso se entendría *perfectamente *si se trata de un imperativo, y podríamos contestarte sin ningún problema ni dudas ...
Además, si se trata de una simple galería de fotos/vídeos en una web o en facebook, sería más apropiado decir "galleria *virtuale*"...


----------



## Estopa

ursu-lab said:


> Be', nel primo caso direbbe "Sigue el enlace"...
> Si fuera un vídeo a lo mejor podría incluso funcionar, pero aquí dice que "la obra del escultor sigue* en la galería*".
> 
> La cosa più "normale" e semplice è che voglia dire che le opere dello scultore si trovano ancora/sempre nella galleria, no?


 
Yo me inclino por el imperativo, la verdad, pero con ello no quiero decir que lo otro no tenga su lógica.

Me hace pensar que se trata de un imperativo el hecho de que "la obra" (que para mí sería el objeto directo y no el sujeto) vaya directamente detrás del verbo (que para mí sería un imperativo). 
Si se tratara de un presente me parecería más lógico el orden que has puesto tú más arriba (Suj + Verbo - La obra sigue... - y no Verbo + Suj. - Sigue la obra...-. Este último orden se usaría mucho en titulares de prensa, pero creo que fuera de ahí no sería lo habitual )


----------



## Blechi

*Sigue la obra del escultor [nombre del escultor] en la única galería del mundo dedicada al artista. *

_Segui lo scultore XY e la sua opera nell'unica galleria al  mondo a lui/lei dedicata._

_Segui XY e le sue sculture visitando l'unica galleria al mondo a lui/lei dedicata._

_Segui le sculture di XY nell'unica galleria dedicata all'artista._


----------



## Durwen

ursu-lab said:


> Si la tienes en catalán, envía la misma pregunta en el foro catalán: en este caso se entendría *perfectamente *si se trata de un imperativo, y podríamos contestarte sin ningún problema ni dudas ...
> Además, si se trata de una simple galería de fotos/vídeos en una web o en facebook, sería más apropiado decir "galleria *virtuale*"...



Ya me gustaría, pero no la tengo en catalán.

En cuanto a la galería, y eso sí lo se seguro al 100%, es un espacio físico.



EDIT: Vale, mi colega confirma que es imperativo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Perdona, pero ¿quién utilizaría el verbo "seguir" hablando de un escultor y sus obras que se encuentran en una galería "física" y además en "su" galería?

Si segue (=estar al día) l'*evoluzione *di qualcosa/qualcuno, un work in *progress *o cose simili, ma qui non sembra che si parli di niente del genere... Ni siquiera dice "las *últimas *obras" para que se entienda que hay *novedades *en su obra que hay que conocer/seguir.


----------



## Blechi

Durwen said:


> Ya me gustaría, pero no la tengo en catalán.
> 
> En cuanto a la galería, y eso sí lo se seguro al 100%, es un espacio físico.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Vale, mi colega confirma que es imperativo.


 
Si fuera en tercera persona, resultaría que el escultor está trabajando en la galería. ... me parece poco probable, a no ser que estemos hablando de un escultor muy joven que expone sus obras en su mismo atélier.


----------



## ursu-lab

Bueno, si tu colega dice que es un imperativo, entonces puedes poner:
"vieni a vedere le opere di ..." 
Si se habla de un museo/galería, el verbo es "visitare" y las obras se "vedono" y no "seguono"...

Y, de paso, también lo cambiaría en español...


----------



## Geviert

Como ya se ha afirmado en el forum alemán respecto a esta frase, el problema de la sintáxis y la compresión se debe en parte al hecho que se trata de un texto para FB, muy probablemente un link en ambiente HTML.


----------



## Estopa

ursu-lab said:


> Bueno, si tu colega dice que es un imperativo, entonces puedes poner:
> "vieni a vedere le opere di ..."
> Si se habla de un museo/galería, el verbo es "visitare" y las obras se "vedono" y no "seguono"...
> 
> Y, de paso, también lo cambiaría en español...



Esa es la propuesta que hice yo en el foro alemán. Con "visitar"  suena mucho mejor.


----------



## Neuromante

Es un imperativo, es "seguir" y es mi campo profesional, así que...

Explico la lógica de la frase:
Se trata del único lugar donde se puede visitar la obra y eso significa que es el único lugar (Al margen del taller) donde se puede ver la evolución del artista, tanto hacia el futuro como desde el pasado.

Si se refiriera a una exposición física en concreto, la única visitable; el artista se negaría a que ese dato apareciera en ninguna parte por simple instinto de supervivencia. Algo así le hunde la carrera y las posibles ventas de la exposición. "No hay futuro, no te compro" así de fácil.



Estamos hablando de la galería virtual que tiene la exclusiva en la red sobre el artista y el anuncio es un recordatorio de que es ahí donde puedes estar al día en el proceso creativo (Es mentira, pero también un engaño muy común. El proceso sólo se ve visitando el taller durante meses y yendo de copas con el artista durante ese tiempo)


No hay ningún problema en la sintaxis y no es por que sea para internet, por cierto. Es cosa del público al que va destinada la invitación, ninguno de nosotros tiene problemas con ella, simplemente es nuestro lenguaje profesional.


----------



## Geviert

De acuerdo con la explicación, pero se recuerde que se está discutiendo sobre la traducción de una frase en múltiples lenguas y para una plataforma de hipertexto, que también tiene su propia lógica. Esto quiere decir, que, si queremos comunicar más allá de los iniciados, debemos encontrar un equilibrio entre argot y público-cliente (target), de lo contrario, "non si mangia".


----------



## Neuromante

Pero es un texto para "iniciados" aunque no es argot. Lo que pasa es que se trata de ideas y conceptos "del mundillo". O lo pones así o te metes a escribir un testamento explicando de que va el mercado del arte para que se entienda lo que quiere decir la frase.


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Estamos hablando de *la galería virtual* que tiene la exclusiva en la red sobre el artista y el anuncio es un recordatorio de que es ahí donde puedes estar al día en el proceso creativo.


No sé si el detalle modifica tus consideraciones, Neuro, pero te cito la aclaración que hizo al respecto la persona que consulta (post #20):



Durwen said:


> En cuanto a la galería, y eso sí lo sé seguro al 100%, *es un espacio físico*.


----------

